# Feedback on new service



## Scott.W (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello all, this is my first post here. We (me, my wife and our dog) have recently launched a new dog treat service, and it would be great to get some feedback!

It is a dog treat subscription box, providing high quality, healthy/natural treats, along with toys and accessories.

What kind of items you would look for in such a service / what would you expect to receive?
We believe we already have a good selection of items in our boxes, as they are all high quality goods, but any thoughts from your own experience would be great


----------

